

Azure price cuts, now with node.js and MongoDB - mrmaddog
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/12/azure-price-cuts-bigger-databases-now-with-nodejs-and-mongodb-support-hadoop-on-its-way.ars

======
stusmith1977
Hmm, according to this page:

<http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/pricing/calculator/>

The cheapest server (compute+database) is $100/month.

That can't be right, surely? Is there really no intermediate pricing? What am
I missing?

~~~
antninja
Azure's pricing seem optimized either for medium to big sites (who need more
than 2 front-end servers, hence would benefit from the per-hour pricing) or
for agencies that will host multiple sites on the same server. Also, Azure is
more "managed" than AWS or Linode. That is, you just write your application
code and push it to the servers. There's no sysadmin work to do, nothing to
install and configure but your own code.

------
nigelsampson
Would love to see RavenDB <http://ravendb.net/> supported in the same way as
MongoDB.

~~~
minhajuddin
When mongodb is open source, hence free, I don't see a reason why they would
add ravendb.

------
MartinMond
Now give me PostgreSQL and redis and I'm going to use this.

~~~
shadowfox
Given the developer/community response to the redis windows patch a few days
back, I am not sure that would ever make it on to the windows platform (at
least in its canonical form).

~~~
antirez
I don't want a merge, but at the same time I and people inside VMware used
some time in the latest days to figure how a good win32 port could be
feasible... so I think the biggest limit so far is that there are not enough
efforts on the win32 port to make it viable, and not me or the community ;)

------
planetjoe
The SQL Federation feature is pretty awesome. Is there anyone else offering a
managed RDBMS with built in sharding capabilities?

------
ww520
Good news. More competition is always welcomed. Hopefully this put pricing
pressure on other cloud vendors.

~~~
rbanffy
I don't see any of my sites moving there until they start offering Linux
nodes, which will, in all certainty, never happen.

How does it deal with autoscaling? If, for some reason, some property goes
viral and starts to get too much traffic, what will it do?

~~~
balakk
> until they start offering Linux nodes, which will, in all certainty, never
> happen.

I wouldn't be too sure - it is a serious gap in their offering, and MS can be
pragmatic if it's to their advantage.

> How does it deal with autoscaling?

It doesn't, you've to do it yourself. What they do is make it (relatively)
easy to spin-up new instances. There are also tools/frameworks that automate
some of the tasks.

~~~
rbanffy
> MS can be pragmatic if it's to their advantage.

That's one point. I can't imagine any circumstance in which this would be
advantageous to them.

> What they do is make it (relatively) easy to spin-up new instances.

Cool. Sometimes you are gifted with an application that will only run on
Windows and nothing else.

When life gives you lemons, get salt and tequila.

